# Eccomi/ti/lo



## leslangues13

Ciao tutti! 
Leggevo un libro di Stendhal in francese e ho visto utilizzare la parola « voila » con « me » e anche con « le » 

Allora la mia domanda è se queste sono equivalenti di Eccomi ( Me voilà), eccolo(le voilà)? E se si, potete dirmi tutte le « voilà » possibili?
Nous voilà ?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao leslangues13,

_


leslangues13 said:



			llora la mia domanda è se queste sono equivalenti di Eccomi ( Me voilà), eccolo(le voilà)? 
Nous voilà ?
		
Click to expand...

 _  Si 

_E se si, potete dirmi tutte le « voilà » possibili?_

me voilà
te voilà
la voilà
le voilà
nous voilà
vous voilà
les voilà


et voilà !!!


----------



## leslangues13

Merci beaucoup! Est-ce possible de dire « me voilà ici! » comme eccomi qua!?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

"me voilà ici" ne se dit pas.
On dit "m'y voilà", "nous y voilà" 
salut !


----------



## itka

Je me trompe peut-être mais il me semble que "m'y voilà" n'est pas vraiment la traduction de "eccomi qua". Je veux dire qu'en italien, on pourrait commencer une phrase ainsi mais en français "M'y voilà !" implique que ce "y" doit avoir été mentionné précédemment et être compris par les deux interlocuteurs... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci itka

je ne savais pas qu'en italien on pourrait commencer une phrase ainsi. 

Je confirme que " xxx y voilà" indique que xxx a (enfin!) atteint un but (lieu ou point dans une discussion) connu de chaque interlocuteur.

_Mais alors... que veut dire "eccomi qua" ?_ 

Sono sulle spine !!!
Saluti


----------



## lorenzos

Se LesCopains avesse scritto: "Ci vorrebbe un italiano per spiegarlo" potrei arrivare io e scrivere: "Eccomi/eccolo qua, ma non so saprò farlo".
Alcuni esempi:
- In ufficio c'è un problema col computer, uno dice: "Ci vorrebbe qualcuno di veramente esperto" e un collega si offre di risolverlo dicendo: "Eccolo/eccomi qua!"
- "Sembra che ci siamo tutti... no, manca Luigi". Lui arriva in quel momento e dice: "Eccomi qua, scusate il ritardo".
Spero si capisca.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Grazie lorenzos, 

Se capisco bene, "qua" è un rafforzativo. In questo contesto non vuole dire "ici".
Dunque nei tuoi esempi, penso che "eccomi qua" sarebbe solo "me voilà", e forse nel caso del ritardo, potrebbe aggiungere "me voilà enfin".

Ancora una questione (ho cercato e non trovato)


lorenzos said:


> ma non so saprò farlo


Si dice cosi ? senza "se" ?
Sono insaziabile


----------



## lorenzos

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Se capisco bene, "qua" è un rafforzativo. In questo contesto non vuole dire "ici".


No, negli esempi vuol proprio dire qui, in questo posto; ma hai ragione che si può anche non dirlo: "Eccomi/Eccolo!"
Poi, invece di "Eccomi/Eccomi qua" si puo anche dire "Sono qua". E qui il qua ci vuole.
-----
Ops... voilà: "non so *se *saprò farlo"!


----------



## itka

Merci LeCopaind'abord (je suppose que tu es un seul ?) et Lorenzos !


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Le nostre lingue sono indiavolate.

Dunque questo qua vuole dire qui, ma anche se qui il qua ci vuole, secondo la mia modesta opinione, in francese no si dice. Basta dire "me voici/me voilà".

Asuto itka !!! ma vuoi far girare Georges nella tomba ? Guai, il suo spettro verra a perseguitarti 

Salve


----------



## poincaré

La lettura del forum è illuminante. Non ci avevo mai pensato. 
Dunque: "Eccomi qua/qui" espressione ellittica per "Eccomi, io sono qua/qui" (dove "qui/qua" può intendersi come una sorta di rafforzativo, almeno mi pare).
Il tutto in francese corrisponde al solo "me voici" ecc.
Corretto?
Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Pietruzzo

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Dunque questo qua vuole dire qui, ma anche se qui il qua ci vuole, secondo la mia modesta opinione, in francese no si dice. Basta dire "me voici/me voilà".


Anche perchè "-ci / -là" etimologicamente credo abbiano la stessa funzione di "qua" in "eccomi qua".


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Pour répondre à Poincaré : la différence entre "m'y voici" et "me voici" d'après moi :
* je cherche un lieu, j'y arrive, et je peux dire "m'y voici" (j'ai atteint mon but)
* quelqu'un m'appelle, j'arrive à proximité et je dis "me voici" (peut-être plus souvent "me voilà")
et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Pietruzzo
Bonne journée !


----------

